# Older women



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm 23/male and I want to have sex with old women. Is that normal? I find them really attractive. I find 35-43 ages of women is best. Why?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh its normal. Maybe you just like experienced women? Milfs? Cougars?


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

But I can't find them. They don't want to have sex with me because they think I'm like a child for them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That isn't old lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

There's always cougar dating sites.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you completely uninterested in women who are more age appropriate? That wouldn't be normal.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Act to fall said:


> Are you completely uninterested in women who are more age appropriate? That wouldn't be normal.


Why though? Why can't age range simply be a preference like other traits?

Does it have to be considered abnormal if women his age aren't as interesting?

Sure...if he wants to mount his aunt, we can discuss the boundaries of normalcy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

That's not old, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It's normal.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Old...:dead


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Is this a troll? I think this is a troll. :sus


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TIL I'm apparently a senior citizen.

*gets out walker the hospital gave her*


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Social anx said:


> But I can't find them. They don't want to have sex with me because they think I'm like a child for them.


Maybe they're not interested because you keep calling them old women?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


> Is this a troll? I think this is a troll. :sus


Yeh, I think so. It has the feel of one of them. The problem with this board though, it could be legit


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Social anx said:


> Of course they are old. Women aging fast. But with make up, I find them soooo attractive and sexy.


Many older women like younger guys because they help them feel younger, so since you keep thinking of them as old, that's not going to work.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> Why though? Why can't age range simply be a preference like other traits?
> 
> Does it have to be considered abnormal if women his age aren't as interesting?
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a preference, maybe it's not, that's why I asked if this was an exclusive attraction to older women or if he still finds more age appropriate women attractive. Either way, it's certainly not normal, and probably not all that healthy, to have an age-specific fetish like that. I'd be curious how that developed but I'm sure he probably doesn't know.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

You and Emmanuel Macron would make great buddies.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Hot age for women


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

I find girls sexy too. But I prefer women. Ages of 16-50 is good for me but I want old women. They know what to do when having sex.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

And here's to you Mrs. Robinson...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

smh. lol. you'll cringe at this thread in... oh lets say 3 yrs at most.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

This song keeps replaying in my mind while I read this thread


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Social anx said:


> I find girls sexy too. But I prefer women. Ages of *16*-50 is good for me but I want old women. They know what to do when having sex.


thi isnt a pedo forum :no


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

yes its normal...many guys like mature women.

i personally would prefer a mature lady over a young lady.


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

nubly said:


> thi isnt a pedo forum :no


What are you talking about? I'm 23 and I find some of the 16 years old girl attractive. Not all.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Many older women like younger guys because they help them feel younger, so since you keep thinking of them as old, that's not going to work.


This.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Fetishizing the milf... I guess it's less bad than being an ephebophile though.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

Social anx said:


> What are you talking about? I'm 23 and I find some of the 16 years old girl attractive. Not all.


Well when you say "good for me" it implies more than just finding them attractive, it implies you'd consider them a possible dating or sexual partner. You could have just said 18-50 and avoided the creepy implication of pedophilia.


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

Act to fall said:


> Well when you say "good for me" it implies more than just finding them attractive, it implies you'd consider them a possible dating or sexual partner. You could have just said 18-50 and avoided the creepy implication of pedophilia.


I just find some of them attractive. I did not say I will have sex with them. I'm not 40, I'm 23. It is normal.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

When I was your age, I found older men (35 - 45) very attractive, and I don't think there was anything abnormal about that. So I think you're fine. Just keep looking, lol.


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

veron said:


> When I was your age, I found older men (35 - 45) very attractive, and I don't think there was anything abnormal about that. So I think you're fine. Just keep looking, lol.


How old are you? Maybe I found one of them, lol.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Social anx said:


> How old are you? Maybe I found one of them, lol.


I'm 30. Nah, I'm too young for you :lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah some "old" women look better than the young wiminz.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Social anx said:


> How old are you? Maybe I found one of them, lol.





veron said:


> I'm 30. Nah, I'm too young for you :lol


:lol


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

veron said:


> I'm 30. Nah, I'm too young for you :lol


Are you a beautiful woman?


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

That feeling when no hottie mommy to tuck me into bed every night.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't call them "old", but more like mature.
And yes, I do find certain women around 45-50 to be more fun and easy going than some girls of my age.
I once had a lady friend who was 50yo, and she was the most amazing person I ever met in my life.
She helped me getting through some really tough moments of my life and she was also very funny, too. We always had great conversations.
Too bad I lost contact with her. 
She was a very nice person. Hope she's doing OK wherever she is now.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Thread title should have been older women. Not old women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Social anx said:


> Are you a beautiful woman?


No.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I think it's high on the list of male fantasies.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

thomasjune said:


> Thread title should have been older women. Not old women.





Social anx said:


> Are you a beautiful woman?


Apparently the thread title should be "_Beautiful_ old_er_ women." Surprise surprise. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a friend that says he prefers 30-40 year old women.
It isn't very rare I suppose. But you and your partner are probably going to be judged. Best keep it secret. I'm pretty sure you can find a woman in that age who is willing to have sex with you on dating sites.

Also this:



Persephone The Dread said:


> Many older women like younger guys because they help them feel younger, so since you keep thinking of them as old, that's not going to work.


First thing you want to do to date a woman is to stop using the word "old". I mean 30-40 isn't really old but you shouldn't use that word even if they were actually old.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

I actually loved older women even as a kid. The oldest I ever got was 32 when I was 24. Even at 30 years old I keep hearing that I'm too young


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

It's very normal, OP. At 23—your age—it was pretty much a goal of mine to enter a relationship with an older (~40) woman (though, of course, not any ~40-year-old woman . . . I have standards!). I think lots of guys, typically when they're in their early 20s, have a phase where they're into older women.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I've actually discussed this with several friends in the past, all of whom are of the opinion that people need to be attracted to other people within a certain age range, and act on those attractions alone. 
I disagree with that; I think it's perfectly normal to find people who are ten, fifteen, or even twenty years older attractive. You're both adults, despite the age difference, so you should be able to do what you want with each other and have fun.

Relationships would obviously be a trickier matter. While I'm still young at 27, I struggle to even find a lot in common with 18 year olds these days, so I couldn't imagine the difficulties a woman twice my age would have relating to me, beyond the sexual.

It could also simply be a fetish, which would be fine, too, I suppose. Only you would know whether it is or not, and only a woman of that age would be able to tell you whether or not she'd be flattered or put off being the subject of it.

I guess this thread is about bowels and trolling now, though.


----------

